# Noize, the pinnacle of sound



## aqxsl (Aug 11, 2012)

Fuck structure

Fuck genre

Fuck it all.  Noise destroys that muzak shit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iolm6O6cxqA


----------



## BRN (Aug 11, 2012)

It's not broken down enough.


----------



## aqxsl (Aug 11, 2012)

true, I posted a more "accessible" noise track, but I think it conveys the idea better

aka, the intent of dismantling the expected song structure is apparent


----------



## BRN (Aug 11, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> true, I posted a more "accessible" noise track, but I think it conveys the idea better
> 
> aka, the intent of dismantling the expected song structure is apparent



Ack, I was being sardonic. It's pretty broken down in comparison to the pleb music I listen to. But if you've got an even more broken example, mind sharing? :3 I don't dislike this sort of stuff.


----------



## aqxsl (Aug 12, 2012)

lol, I figured a hardcore noise-head was giving me some shit

good to hear you are open-minded 

noise may very well be my favorite genre; it's like after you've heard all music (and are bored of it), there's nothing more satisfying than to hear it utterly dismantled

check this shit out:

Kevin Drumm - Sheer Hellish Miasma
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tL-fohhu_FI

Merzbow - Doors Open at 8am (he uses nothing but jazz samples on this)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeffKgx0v_A


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 12, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> Fuck structure
> 
> Fuck genre
> 
> Fuck it all.  Noise destroys that muzak shit.



Wow, look who just discovered noise.

While it's not really my thing, I do appreciate noise from an artistic standpoint.

You ever try lowercase music? That's some really fucked up shit.


----------



## Aden (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice, I thought all the noise-heads had left here c:

From one of my favorite noise albums:

[yt]WXkP3Nv4gRw[/yt]


----------



## aqxsl (Aug 13, 2012)

Sollux said:


> Wow, look who just discovered noise.
> 
> While it's not really my thing, I do appreciate noise from an artistic standpoint.
> 
> You ever try lowercase music? That's some really fucked up shit.



yeah pretty much man, it's been the perfect remedy for my current music malaise

never heard of lowercase music tho, what are some artists?



Aden said:


> Nice, I thought all the noise-heads had left here c:
> 
> From one of my favorite noise albums:



oh ho, love this one too

just treated some friends to itabashi girl in the car & they hated it thoroughly...also played a little whitehouse for them and the response was appalling

really enjoy this jason crumer album

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iMs4tldCDc

and of course prurient

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Alo1JzqPNoI


----------



## Demensa (Aug 13, 2012)

As a newcomer to real noise, I can say that it is probably one of the most difficult genres to listen to, although I'm starting to really appreciate it.
I haven't had time to listen to all of these, but Night Falls on Ikebukuro was definitely my favorite so far, and the Jason Crumer song was pretty good too, so I'm looking forward to sitting down and hearing the rest.

I really couldn't find much pure noise in my library other than Melody 8 by Tera Melos (once again I couldn't find a link) and a whole bunch of Stalaggh/Gulaggh stuff that I downloaded after Sollux (I think it was, I could be wrong) posted projekt misanthropia in another thread, which was actually quite good. I haven't started on the rest of their albums yet though.

It's funny; I also played some whitehouse for my friends. None of them made it through a single song XD


----------



## Isen (Aug 14, 2012)

[yt]NqYhowTAjVE[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Aug 14, 2012)

This stuff makes Daughters's earlier stuff seem light.


----------



## Aden (Aug 15, 2012)

Isen said:


> [yt]NqYhowTAjVE[/yt]



ooh, I like; thanks for sharing c:


----------



## aqxsl (Aug 26, 2012)

Isen said:


> [yt]NqYhowTAjVE[/yt]



holy shit, I agree 100%; this is phenomenal

I've been loving this album a lot as of late:

[video=youtube;KaSq1LhdCzw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaSq1LhdCzw&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


Let  me throw some questions at you noise heads in this thread, at what  point in the development of your music taste did you start getting into  noise?  Also, why?


----------



## Elim Garak (Aug 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;E3znWZj-x9U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3znWZj-x9U[/video]
My favorite noise track


----------

